# hit and run. can the shop fix this?



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

at 3:40 am. some kid backed into my car at 7-11 and drove away in a hurry. didn't get his license number. I wanted to chase him however my front wheels locked! all i got was a case number and maybe his cam photo later today. he paid 7-11 in cash! 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v686/kutsokutso/44f71017.jpg 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v686/kutsokutso/0ee580e8.jpg 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v686/kutsokutso/7c1a6254.jpg 

what other damage should I look into?


----------



## night_OWL (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry that something like this happened to you, I hope that whoever hit you is caught... 

As a precaution I would have the alignment checked, and maybe the power window on that side 

Again very sorry that this happened to you


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

had to put a bit of force on the steering wheel initially. ..drove around a bit after and tested the alignment. it seems ok but I will have the shop check it. 

power window is ok. the door opens and close. 

i hope the body shop can fix that line on the door. 

225 door fit on 180? i can get one but it's in blue.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn dude, that sucks. Try to get the right colored door.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

found a silver door, but it costs the same as my deductible. and i will have to install it myself, fix any malfunctions, unless i spend $$ at the shop. i might just have the body shop take care of this.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Go through insurance, you'll see no change in rate and it will be done. and done right.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

go through insurance and get a new door. dont repair the damaged one, the creases are to sharp so youll have wavey paint job most likely in the end


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm going to try these guys, thru my insurance. 

http://www.5starauto.com/?p=1 

check out the second pic


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

nilreb said:


> at 3:40 am. some kid backed into my car at 7-11 and drove away in a hurry. didn't get his license number. I wanted to chase him however my front wheels locked! all i got was a case number and maybe his cam photo later today. he paid 7-11 in cash!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v686/kutsokutso/44f71017.jpg
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that dude good luck with getting it repaired, I'm on the same boat with the same door.


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

Definitely go through insurance. The cost may be the same but if they do catch the guy he will have to pay your deductible.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks guys. saw your thread h8Tr_. that sucks. 

they can't fix my door so we'll get another one. 
i'm hoping there will be no window issue, after. 

i wish they didn't have to repaint the front and back 
fenders but they might have to, they said. 

and there goes my budget for rims.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

dont let the body shops make you buy more than you have to, every shop ive ever been to dicks around with you and makes you try to buy some other crap.

all you really need is a door card from what i can see. should find one for 200, paint should be no more than 300. install labor no more than 2 hours.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

Tell me where I can find a 200 door card. Silver is hard to match even with the same color code. The fenders needs to be repainted as well. 

The front top portion of the window no longer seals tightly against the rubber. while the back end is pressed in too much. 

If they do a crappy job, this will be on the line: http://www.yelp.com/biz/five-star-auto-body-shop-san-bruno

Allstate recommended me to someone else, actually.


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Saw your pic on my thread. Hope they catch these scums that think it is ok to not have any responsibility in life. Definitely go through insurance, that's what i am doing.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

first coat and shop owner. very apprehensive about the finish. it will not be painted by machines like on the assembly line. 











off topic 

this is where the door came from. 2004 TT 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v686/kutsokutso/5f650e00.jpg 
picture was taken a few months prior when i was shopping for an oem catback. 

catback 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v686/kutsokutso/9a020b9b.jpg 
dash 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v686/kutsokutso/d814e856.jpg


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

OK so I got the car back. The paint job was excellent. However a few problems, mostly with the door! 

I can hear the lock motor run for 2 more seconds after it locks. 

The window only drops to about 1/4 of an inch. 

the bumper is now slightly higher than the hood. 









and a huge gap between them if you ask me: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v686/kutsokutso/522b782a.jpg 

They also cracked by key fob. 

Missing rubber cover in the hatch behind the driver side roof rail. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v686/kutsokutso/467d1fa3.jpg 

finally, they broke every fasteners or pins for the radiator cover.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:what: other then some some adjusting which you can do yourself that's bs. I would go back get the seal and new tabs.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> :what: other then some some adjusting which you can do yourself that's bs. I would go back get the seal and new tabs.


 Emailed the owner. He said he gave everything back to me.


----------

